# Looking into buying a 95 GTR, any info' opinions/advice please



## plisken (May 26, 2004)

Hi there, I'm looking into buying a new toy, and the GTR is high on my (interesting) list.
I'm also considering the Mitsubishi Lancer EVO V, which is why I'm here, looking for some advise, recomendations, opinions etc.

I'm keen to find out about reliability, servicing costs, parts availability and tuning options etc.

Obviously I've been searching the net, finding out as much as I can about the cars I'm interested in, but would rather speak to some owners and have their opinions etc.

Finally, is there any recomended dealers for servicing and repairs in Scotland that would be recomended?

All comments and advise is greatly appreciated...


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

If you use the search button mate then youll find ALL the info you could ever want


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

with regards to ur tuning options..how big is ur wallet? u got the dosh u get big big power :smokin:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Scotland*

I have just bought my R33 GTR from Mackay`s in Edinburgh.A bit over priced but good service and good quality cars. Been told their after sales service is great and if any problems occur then they will be fixed--hope not to test this though,There isnt many places in Scotland who specialise in Skylines, i will use Crail loser from this forum for most of my stuff as he owns The Garage based in Scotland.Not sure if Greer Sport have a good reputation or not, maybe something you could find out more about...


----------



## plisken (May 26, 2004)

I plan to have a look in Mackay`s this weekend, and as for the Garage, this I assume is pretty close to me, being in Wishaw (not me, the garage).  

As for plans, I am basically looking to find out how reliable and drivable 400bhp or so is.

I had initially planned to move on my M5 (E34) and purchase an E39, but I'm now seriously thinking about something different and a Skyline is certainly different.

I'm just pretty concerned about ending up with something that I can't get parts for, can't get serviced/repaired etc, I really need an every day driver.


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

Tuned correctly and serviced regularly, 400bhp is certainly an excellent daily driver.
As long as you don't go mad before the oil gets up to temp and you let it cool down before switching off you should have no problems. There are plenty of owners on here with high milage cars who use them every day.

Vincenzo


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

watch out for 
synchro in 4th gear worn
cracked cylinder head
dodgy wheel bearings
low oil pressure and smokey turbo`s

otherwise IMO 95 GTR is one of the best cars ever made...


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*pm*

Plisken you have pm`s...


----------



## plisken (May 26, 2004)

markyboy.1967 said:


> Plisken you have pm`s...


Replied


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2004)

Get one, you'll love it.
Excellent for rescuing Presidents and taking them at high speed over the Brooklyn bridge away from that nasty chef from South Park.

Ill get me coat 

Glen


----------



## plisken (May 26, 2004)

senna said:


> Get one, you'll love it.
> Excellent for rescuing Presidents and taking them at high speed over the Brooklyn bridge away from that nasty chef from South Park.
> 
> Ill get me coat
> ...


Call me Snake... :smokin:


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Mine's about 410bhp and I use it every day for school runs and work, its more easy to drive slowly now than it was as standard, never had any problems at all except it feels too slow now and I want more. Treat it with care and it shouldnt give any probs. (mine is over 50000 miles now)
Barry


----------

